# California x NZ



## CCourson05 (Nov 14, 2011)

Does anyone have any pics of what some of these crosses look like? I can't find any online. :/


----------



## AZ Rabbits (Nov 14, 2011)

Usually they just look like New Zealand Whites and Californians... or lightly colored Californians. And sometimes the all white offspring will have kits that have light Californian markings. In other words, if you've seen Californians and you've seen New Zealand Whites, you've seen what their offspring will look like.


----------



## Roll farms (Nov 14, 2011)

I have a broken black NZ doe who, when bred to a Cali buck - had all black or all broken black offspring.  Not a Cali marked kit yet out of 14 (2 litters).  I figure she must have a lot of black NZ behind her.


----------



## AZ Rabbits (Nov 14, 2011)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> I have a broken black NZ doe who, when bred to a Cali buck - had all black or all broken black offspring.  Not a Cali marked kit yet out of 14 (2 litters).  I figure she must have a lot of black NZ behind her.


I guess I should have clarified. I was referring to NZ whites. Outside of that, I have no experience.


----------



## CCourson05 (Nov 14, 2011)

Any idea about red NZ?

Interesting about the broken black... None are white bodied?


----------



## Roll farms (Nov 15, 2011)

Not a single white in the mix....wierd, eh?

Buck







Doe 






1 of the litters


----------



## Ms. Research (Nov 15, 2011)

Bunnies have their own Code they follow.  Kind like Goat code.  Frustrating in the least that you can't anticipate the coloring or pattern.   Surprise in every box.  

Isn't nature incredible.  

BTW Roll, nice looking buck and doe and sweet babies.


----------



## CCourson05 (Nov 15, 2011)

Maybe the black is easily broken in a California. Or maybe the broken in your doe is dominant from an excess of the black gene, but why wouldn't she be solid if that were the case?


----------



## crazyturkeydesigns (Nov 15, 2011)

If I'm not mistaken, himi-marked anybreed is considered a solid genetically (enen). So when bred to a broken doe (ENen), getting solids AND brokens makes perfect sense. The doe is probably carries 2 complete color genes (CC), which is dominant over everything else in the "C" locus, so it's likely that her babies will carry REW or himi genes, but will carry it recessively. 
They are cute little popples!! Good luck with them!!


----------



## DianeS (Nov 15, 2011)

CCourson05 said:
			
		

> Any idea about red NZ?


I got one litter from a Red NZ buck with a Californian doe. All 8 kits were born black, the 6 that survived through weaning started getting brownish red hairs starting at the base of the skull, by the time I processed them the red-brown hairs were liberally sprinkled across all their backs. A strange look, but an attractive one.


----------



## MustLoveHens (Nov 28, 2011)

I have one-he is my buck.  He is all black but he has white hairs all over.  It will be interesting to see if he gets whiter are he gets older.  Kinda like the horses that are born all black but then turn all white by 10!


----------

